# Can't click on start menu or open images



## -ROCKY- (Oct 24, 2007)

When I click on the Windows start menu icon in the bottom left hand corner nothing happens, also when I try and open images I have on my computer it says "The package repository is corrupted"

I am using Windows 10 Home.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Does it work for a different user or Admin.?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the *Windows* key*+R* in the Run box type* CMD*, Press *CTRL+Shift+Enter* to Elevate the prompt to Admin. 
Here type *SFC /scannow *and press enter, this will replace any missing system files.


----------



## -ROCKY- (Oct 24, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> Press the *Windows* key*+R* in the Run box type* CMD*, Press *CTRL+Shift+Enter* to Elevate the prompt to Admin.
> Here type *SFC /scannow *and press enter, this will replace any missing system files.


I did that and it didn't fix it, it says 'Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations'


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I asked in Post#2 to see if your Profile was corrupted.


----------



## -ROCKY- (Oct 24, 2007)

Corday said:


> I asked in Post#2 to see if your Profile was corrupted.


I am the Admin and the only user on the laptop, when I try to create another user in the Control Panel by clicking 'Add a new user in PC settings' nothing happens.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try it this way. Command Prompt (Elevated)> (Copy and paste) net user administrator /active: yes
You should now be able to create a User Account.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this is usually caused by corruption in the Windows shell experience service, it can be re-registered, however it can also corrupt all modern apps. The best fix is to press the win + x keys together, select Powershell(admin) from the options.

Copy the below cmd and right click anywhere in the PS window the cmd will append to the prompt, press enter.

Get-AppxPackage -allusers | foreach {Add-AppxPackage -register "$($_.InstallLocation)\appxmanifest.xml" -DisableDevelopmentMode}

Do not worry if you get some red error messages this is normal, will take a little time, when complete, restart computer, let us know how you get on.


----------



## -ROCKY- (Oct 24, 2007)

Corday said:


> Try it this way. Command Prompt (Elevated)> (Copy and paste) net user administrator /active: yes
> You should now be able to create a User Account.


I did that and it says 'You entered an invalid value for the /ACTIVE option.'

'More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 3952.'


----------



## -ROCKY- (Oct 24, 2007)

jenae said:


> Hi, this is usually caused by corruption in the Windows shell experience service, it can be re-registered, however it can also corrupt all modern apps. The best fix is to press the win + x keys together, select Powershell(admin) from the options.
> 
> Copy the below cmd and right click anywhere in the PS window the cmd will append to the prompt, press enter.
> 
> ...


It didn't work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you tried using the hidden admin account to make a new profile/account https://www.ghacks.net/2014/11/12/how-to-enable-the-hidden-windows-10-administrator-account/


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

-ROCKY- said:


> I did that and it says 'You entered an invalid value for the /ACTIVE option.'
> 
> 'More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 3952.'


There is no space between "yes" and the full colon, like so:


```
net user administrator /active:yes
```


----------



## -ROCKY- (Oct 24, 2007)

Stancestans said:


> There is no space between "yes" and the full colon, like so:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I did that and it created a new Administrator account, in which I am able to succesfully click on the start menu icon, however it still doesn't work on my main account.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you're comfortable with your computer skills, delete the old account keeping all data which is an option you'll see. Now they are available to access from your Admin. account.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

That administrator account is inbuilt. The command-line you ran does not create it, but only activates it because it stays disabled/inactive by default. While signed into this inbuilt administrator account, create a new local administrator account and copy your data from the old one to the new one because the old account is corrupted.


----------



## -ROCKY- (Oct 24, 2007)

I went to Control Panel > User Accounts > Other People > Add someone else to this PC, it brought up a box called lusrmgr [Local Users and Groups (Local)] which says 'This snapin may not be used with this edition of Windows 10. To manage user accounts for this computer, use the User Accounts tool in the Control Panel', however, I cannot find any other option to add a user in the Control Panel.

Will I have to do what Corday posted? Use the Admin account as my main account from now and copy everything over or is there a way to fix this so I can make new accounts?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

-ROCKY- said:


> I went to Control Panel > User Accounts > Other People > Add someone else to this PC, it brought up a box called lusrmgr [Local Users and Groups (Local)] which says 'This snapin may not be used with this edition of Windows 10. To manage user accounts for this computer, use the User Accounts tool in the Control Panel', however, I cannot find any other option to add a user in the Control Panel.
> 
> Will I have to do what Corday posted? Use the Admin account as my main account from now and copy everything over or is there a way to fix this so I can make new accounts?


You can use the Command Prompt instead. Open an elevated Command Prompt and run the following:


```
net user NewUser /add

net localgroup administrators NewUser /add
```
where NewUser is the name of the new user account. Keep it simple with no spaces. For example;

net user Stancestans /add

net localgroup administrators Stancestans /add

When you sign out, the newly created user will be available for signing into.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Once you have created a new user account and successfully logged in with it, follow the instructions in this link https://www.techbout.com/fix-corrupt-user-profile-windows-10-9139/ scroll down to the middle to *2.3* _Transfer files form Old to New account_.


----------



## -ROCKY- (Oct 24, 2007)

Stancestans said:


> You can use the Command Prompt instead. Open an elevated Command Prompt and run the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


It failed to create a new profile after I signed out. I typed all that in the command box in one line and it said:

The syntax of this command is:

NET USER
[username [password | *] [options]] [/DOMAIN]
username {password | *} /ADD [options] [/DOMAIN]
username [/DELETE] [/DOMAIN]
username [/TIMES:{times | ALL}]
username [/ACTIVE: {YES | NO}]


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Run each line one at a time, pressing Enter after each line.


----------



## -ROCKY- (Oct 24, 2007)

I have created a new account and transfered all my files to it, also, the original problem or not being able to click on the Windows start menu icon and open images has been fixed.

How do I delete the Administrator account from the system as it won't let me in Control Panel.

Thanks all for you help.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

-ROCKY- said:


> I have created a new account and transfered all my files to it, also, the original problem or not being able to click on the Windows start menu icon and open images has been fixed.
> 
> How do I delete the Administrator account from the system as it won't let me in Control Panel.
> 
> Thanks all for you help.




```
net user administrator /active:no
```


----------



## -ROCKY- (Oct 24, 2007)

Stancestans said:


> ```
> net user administrator /active:no
> ```


I am using my new Windows profile. When I put that in an elevated command prompt it says:

System error 5 has occured

Access is denied


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

-ROCKY- said:


> I am using my new Windows profile. When I put that in an elevated command prompt it says:
> 
> System error 5 has occured
> 
> Access is denied


You wouldn't get that error if the command prompt is truly elevated. Close ALL cmd windows, make sure the Administrator account is logged off and the new account you're using is an administrator account. You need at least one other active administrator account other than the built-in administrator account. Is your new account standard or admin? If it is standard, change its type to admin. To do that, you have to sign out, sign into the builtin admin account, go to settings and change the new account to admin, sign out of the builtin admin, sign into the new account, open elevated cmd and run that command-line to disable the builtin admin.


----------



## -ROCKY- (Oct 24, 2007)

Stancestans said:


> You wouldn't get that error if the command prompt is truly elevated. Close ALL cmd windows, make sure the Administrator account is logged off and the new account you're using is an administrator account. You need at least one other active administrator account other than the built-in administrator account. Is your new account standard or admin? If it is standard, change its type to admin. To do that, you have to sign out, sign into the builtin admin account, go to settings and change the new account to admin, sign out of the builtin admin, sign into the new account, open elevated cmd and run that command-line to disable the builtin admin.


It worked, sorry, I was not running an elevated command prompt.


----------

